# Berg Cup MK1 Golf



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

I don't normally do one of these, But I had this beauty come in to work last week and thought I had to share it with everyone.

It came in for a quick tidy up ready for the Apex race festival at lydden hill this weekend.

At first glance it looked fresh, a few swirl marks but that's it. The main issue was all the tar and rubber embedded into the paint on the arches, Being a race car you can imagine how long its been there ..

P1000717 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000721 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

So we got it all foamed up using AF Avalanche and let it dwell for 5-10 minutes whilst we chucked the kettle on.

P1000726 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000730 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

After a 2BW she was the dried using a purple monster drying towel and brought inside ready to get taped up.

P1000731 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000736 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000741 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000742 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

Whilst I was taping up I sprayed the bottom half of the car with Tardis and let it soak ..

P1000739 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000740 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

It took 2-3 hits with the Tardis to get most of the rubber off the arches, it was safe to say the owner enjoyed driving it more than he did cleaning it haha.

Anyway, once all the tar and rubber was out of the may I busted out the flex and got to work with AF tripple on a white Hex pad, at this point I got a bit carried away and didn't take any pictures of the swirls in the paint.

P1000744 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

Once all the machining was done I treated the exhaust to some White diamond metal polish.

P1000747 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000748 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

Once that was done I have the windows the once over with some rain-x, After all its going to be hammered around the race track this weekend and with the recent weather I wanted to make sure he would get best visibility if it rained.

To finish off I dressed the trims and tyres and got to it with the camera ..

P1000749 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000754 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000751 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000759 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

P1000755 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

Since doing this job the photos have been posted by Kamei.de on their facebook page which was awesome, Ill try and update this with some track shots from this weekend some point next weekend, but that's for looking


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

What an amazing car! Best Mk1 livery as well.

Does the owner have the Tamiya version as well? :lol:


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

Yes mate he's got everything it's unreal, Tamiya rc car, scalectric car, different scale diecast pieces, I think Kamei even sent him an original plastic model kit from the 80s, un-opened in the original box.

He's got photos on his Facebook, I'll try and grab some


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing! :driver: Yeah, grab some photos if you can. I love all the cool scale stuff that goes with race cars.


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

Thats the coolest golf ever too good to race stunning motor.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## scotty dog (May 13, 2013)

As promised, Here's the only photos I could find ..

kamei golf by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

And his still in the box (last produced in the 80's) Tamiya RC Race car, And a dog ..

mikes golf 1 by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

mikes golf by ScottyDogg89, on Flickr

Ill see if I can grace you guys with a video next week from this weekends event


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

What a stunning car, and as above, I just love the livery.

Looks in very good nick to say it's a track car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's very nice.


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome Volkswagen!!

Maris


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a great looking car and all the models to go with it


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

That looks ace


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning time warp beauty! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

thats one epic mk1 golf


----------

